# matsonic board ide-problem



## psycho_matic (5. Juli 2004)

hi,
habe ein kleines (großes) problem:
ich  habe hier ein matsonic ms8127c board mit nem athlon @ 1Ghz

ich hab im pc eine 20gb festplatte, und wollte jetzt eine 80 gb große platte einbauen, gesagt getan, 20gb blieb master, 80gb slave, wenn ich jetzt aber unter arbeitsplatz/verwalten/datenträger.. nachschaue, ist die platte nur 7.8 gb groß, hab es schon mit einer 30er versucht, das gleiche, es kann nur eine partition zu 7.9 gb erstellt werden, habe außerdem versucht den ide-kabel auszutauschen und ein biosupdate zu machen. alles ohne erfolg, vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. plz


----------



## RealSucker (6. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht könnte das das Problem sein:


> It features an ATA 33/66 standard for your hard drive and 4X AGP support.


Aber normalerweise sind dann nur die Platten langsamer.
Vielleicht vertragen sich die beiden Komponenten einfach nicht...

Vielleicht findest du hier
http://www.motherboards.org/articlesd/motherboard-reviews/673_1.html
oder hier
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&q="matsonic+ms8127c"&meta=lr=lang_de|lang_en
noch was...


----------

